# Thinking of Trying CX



## chrisb1357 (10 Sep 2017)

Hi all,

Well having been road cycling for just over a year from not being able to cycle 6 miles without collapsing to now being able to ride 75 miles sportive and loosing 2 stone I have now been looking into CX but am a little unsure.

My main worry is I have never tried CX before and the next problem is I don't have any funds to purchase a CX bike and plus am not sure if I will like it or not.

I have a Giant Escape 3 Sports Hybrid (No suspension) with lightweight ALUXX aluminium frame that's not had much use and was thinking of sticking some cross tyres on it and taking the bar ends off and giving a CX race a go. I have noticed a few MTB's on some races and thought would the hybrid be ok to use or should I not waste my time or is it a mad idea.


----------



## S-Express (10 Sep 2017)

Most leagues will allow any bike to be ridden, providing it is in a serviceable condition.


----------



## chrisb1357 (10 Sep 2017)

I look after my bikes very well and keep them in good running order so that wont be an issue. Is it recommended to get MTB SPD's pedals and shoes as am use to riding with SPDL Road types on my road bike but they are not suited for CX


----------



## S-Express (10 Sep 2017)

You definitely won't want road pedals, so either flats or SPDs..


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> I look after my bikes very well and keep them in good running order so that wont be an issue. Is it recommended to get MTB SPD's pedals and shoes as am use to riding with SPDL Road types on my road bike but they are not suited for CX



Yes I'd recommend a MTB shoe & cleat system as you will probably have to dismount & remount in potentially muddy conditions !

Definitely worth giving CX a go it's great fun & a friendly bunch - I started a couple of years ago & although I still finish towards the back of the field i still enjoy it ;-)

Search the BC website for your local league.


----------



## chrisb1357 (10 Sep 2017)

Just need to get use to riding off road which I have not done much of :-)

Plus any tips on what tyres to put on the Hybrid as there is a wide selection




Spartak said:


> Yes I'd recommend a MTB shoe & cleat system as you will probably have to dismount & remount in potentially muddy conditions !
> 
> Definitely worth giving CX a go it's great fun & a friendly bunch - I started a couple of years ago & although I still finish towards the back of the field i still enjoy it ;-)
> 
> Search the BC website for your local league.


----------



## S-Express (10 Sep 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Plus any tips on what tyres to put on the Hybrid as there is a wide selection



Schwalbe CX Pro (cheap) or X-One (not so cheap) - both are good tyres suitable for most conditions..


----------

